# insulate a garage door



## jim Bayless1 (Jan 5, 2012)

would reflectix be a good choice for my eastern facing aluminum garage door? Very conductive in summer, frosts over in winter.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

jim Bayless1 said:


> would reflectix be a good choice for my eastern facing aluminum garage door? Very conductive in summer, frosts over in winter.


No.

Doesn't work unless it is over an air space and then, only as a radiant barrier. Not designed as an insulation.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've used blue foam and attached it with constrution adhesive made for foam panels.
Sometimes it would just not stay stuck so I used starping across the door.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Jim,
your door is more than likely steel. The door manufacturers usually have insulation kits for doors that they sell to convert them from non-insulated to insulated. They consist of precut rectangles, 1 1/2" thick which are made to bow into place in each rectangular recess on the backside of the door. Then there are some L-shaped trim pieces to cover up the edges of the styrofoam with. Look on your door for a manufacturers name and get ahold of that company.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

I bought a few sheets of EPS, which is the stuff they make inexpensive ice chests out of. 










Much cheaper than the kits. I painted it when I was done.


----------

